# I just got Disney Animal Kingdom from RCI



## stugy (May 21, 2009)

Okay, today I love RCI.  Put in a request for Disney Animal Kingdom because my grandson loves animals so much.  I was told that was one of the tougher ones.  okay, I'll see what happens.  Today I logged on and saw I got it for April next year..........yippee,,,,,,,,,he will be so excited.  Hope I put this in the right place.
      
Pat


----------



## schiff1997 (May 21, 2009)

OMG congrats, very nice, how long ago did you put in your request, what size unit did you get at AKL?


----------



## stugy (May 21, 2009)

I guess I put the request in late fall.  It's a 2 bedroom for 8.  We are so pleased.  What a great trade.  Used our summer OBX week.  
Pat


----------



## rsackett (May 21, 2009)

A two bedroom in April, VERY nice trade!

Ray


----------



## bhrungo (May 21, 2009)

*We did too!!!*

We just searched RCI this morning and also picked up a 2 Bedroom for December 11th-18th.  Can't wait!
Used our Cabo PBSB to search!    :rofl: :whoopie:


----------



## stugy (May 21, 2009)

Congrats to you too.  I know you are excited because it's about all I have thought about all day long.  You'll have to let us know how it was since you go first.  Do you know if you have 2 or 3 bathrooms.  That determines what bldg you are in.  We have 3 and are in the new bldg Kihani I think it's called. It was just completed this month.  Don't we love timesharing!  
Pat


----------



## klynn (May 21, 2009)

I was able to get Animal Kingdom with RCI points for New Years Week!  Good for you for getting a 2BR!  We only got a 1BR/2BA but that's okay.


----------



## bhrungo (May 22, 2009)

stugy said:


> Congrats to you too.  I know you are excited because it's about all I have thought about all day long.  You'll have to let us know how it was since you go first.  Do you know if you have 2 or 3 bathrooms.  That determines what bldg you are in.  We have 3 and are in the new bldg Kihani I think it's called. It was just completed this month.  Don't we love timesharing!
> Pat



Hmmm....I am not sure if ours has 2 or 3 bathrooms, guess I better check!  Do you know if the newer pool/splash area is open for kids?  I wonder if the pools will be heated enough in December?  I hope so!  Can't wait.  We've been to Disneyland so many times, but this will be our first trip to DisneyWORLD!!! YAY!!!


----------



## krmlaw (May 22, 2009)

omg this makes me so excited! I have an open search for June-July 2010. I guess the weeks havent been banked yet, but Im hoping when they do (11 mths out) Ill be able to nab a GREAT TS at Disney.


----------



## schiff1997 (May 22, 2009)

stugy said:


> I guess I put the request in late fall.  It's a 2 bedroom for 8.  We are so pleased.  What a great trade.  Used our summer OBX week.
> Pat



Did you search with a 1 bedroom?   I can see the Disney resorts that are there now so trade power is not an issue I guess.  

 I have a search in but for a 2 bedroom unit at any resort other that SSR .  My search area is from Mar 20 to April 4.  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## ricoba (May 22, 2009)

Have Fun!


----------



## stugy (May 22, 2009)

I had a search in with a summer 2 bedroom obx week.   Dunno about trade power, but I don't think anything at all would have pulled it.  
Pat


----------



## carl2591 (May 22, 2009)

what week at OBX were you using at Barrier Island.. is that a 2 bedroom unit..

sounds like fun at disney.


----------



## bhrungo (May 22, 2009)

stugy said:


> Congrats to you too.  I know you are excited because it's about all I have thought about all day long.  You'll have to let us know how it was since you go first.  Do you know if you have 2 or 3 bathrooms.  That determines what bldg you are in.  We have 3 and are in the new bldg Kihani I think it's called. It was just completed this month.  Don't we love timesharing!
> Pat




Alright, I looked on my confirmation and it doesn't say the number of bathrooms?  It does say under unit #  *2BSAVFR*
Whatever that means?  Does that SAV stand for Savannah ???


----------



## stugy (May 22, 2009)

Yes, that means savannah view.  I don't have my confirmation yet, but I sure am hoping that we got savannah view.  
And yes  I used Barrier Island Station, week 26, a July 4th week.
Pat


----------



## stugy (May 22, 2009)

I just checked my confirmation online and we have  2BSTDSU.  I'm sure that is not savannah view.  Is that standard view, whatever that is.  Oh well, we'll have a great time anyway.
Pat


----------



## myip (May 22, 2009)

I also got confirmed 1 bdrm - Easter week....  There is no reason to buy DVC when there is so much availability in RCI.  I never got a 1 bdrm with II for Easter week.


----------



## stugy (May 28, 2009)

Update: 
Logged on to RCI today to see that my week used to get Disney Animal Kingdom Villas was back in my account as well as my trade fee.
Long story short.   A studio unit deposited by Disney was mistakenly entered into the system as a 2 bedroom.  In actuality it is a studio.  Did I want that? Nope.  They have a 3 bedroom on April 24th.  Yes, that would be great.  It is at Orange Lake Country Club.  Sorry, that is not the same as DVC Animal Kingdom. 
So we are back on the drawing board or should I say back to searching.  I sure hope this works out ok.  My grandkids were told they were going and will be so disappointed if we don't get it.   Pat


----------



## elaine (May 28, 2009)

*I feel your pain--I would talk to RCI about switching for points*

I would go up the food chain and ask to have a points week. There is very little chance you are going to get a 2 BR AKV for EASter time in the weeks side, I believe, given the dates that they are depositing. 
There were only a very few DVC units on the points side--and only at OKW and SSR for Easter week--I know, I looked at 3 AM and 7 AM (and other times) yesterday and today--they are all gone now.  On the points side, you can't make requests--it's 1st come 1st served.
I would call RCI and demand that they give you want is coming over in points--but realize it might not be AKV. I was hoping for AKV--nothing. It seems to me that there have been many more AKV, and DVC in general, on the weeks side than the points side.  There were a number of DVC Easter weeks last month vs. just a few on the points side.


----------



## stugy (May 28, 2009)

We don't have a points account and I am not going to pay any more to convert.  We are not searching  for Easter week.  The search is for April through May.  I'm hoping that it will pull what we want for sometime during this period.  Now I am really feeling discouraged.  I know in the past if RCI screwed up, they would get on the bandwagon to get what you needed.  Not sure that is going to happen on this one.  But I will try to stay optimistic
Pat


----------



## elaine (May 28, 2009)

*no, I wouldn't convert to points*

I wouldn't convert to points---what I meant was for you to insist that if they don't have a "week" to give you, that they pull it from the points side--they will say they can't do it--but I'm sure they can.  But, RCI points are only at the end of MArch now, and  since you are not looking for Easter week, but for later April or May, I think you still have a good chance to get AKV on the weeks side---I thought it was Easter and those are mostly long gone for the weeks side---good  luck and best wishes. Elaine (ps-- I would call RCI EVERYDAY and repeat your tale of woe--squeaky wheel theory).


----------



## stugy (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Elaine for your suggestions.  I will practice whining    
Pat


----------



## stugy (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Beth from RCI has been working on this and we now have a 2 bedroom at Animal Kingdom Lodge for April 3rd check-in with a savannah view.  I am really grateful to her and of course, RCI.  The grandkids never knew about the goof-up, so no need to update them.  They will be there for their birthday next year so if Disney is still running the birthday special, the twins will benefit.  
I really did not want to be there for Easter, but I am not turning this down.  I'd worry there would be no other.
Pat


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 6, 2009)

Beth must be much better than many of the RCI guides.  I have been frustrated at my much-reduced trading power of my weeks and just a few minutes ago, tried to get a guide to search with my weeks to see if I can even get anything in Disney anymore.  She basically said my weeks cannot pull anything but a couple of studios.  This is what I see online.  She said that my trading power didn't get reduced.  Oh, yeah?    

Very different from my pulling power of my same weeks one week ago, where I could see 92 weeks available, and there were 700 Hawaii weeks available.  Now I can only see about 76 weeks in Hawaii.   

I am done with RCI from here on out, except points, which I am going to use up as soon as possible.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow---Easter week!  That's a nice get.


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 11, 2009)

What are my chances of getting a 2bdr at the beach club villas in July? I own HGVC.


----------



## lawgs (Jun 11, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> What are my chances of getting a 2bdr at the beach club villas in July? I own HGVC.



which JULY?


----------



## schiff1997 (Jun 12, 2009)

stugy said:


> Well Beth from RCI has been working on this and we now have a 2 bedroom at Animal Kingdom Lodge for April 3rd check-in with a savannah view.  I am really grateful to her and of course, RCI.  The grandkids never knew about the goof-up, so no need to update them.  They will be there for their birthday next year so if Disney is still running the birthday special, the twins will benefit.
> I really did not want to be there for Easter, but I am not turning this down.  I'd worry there would be no other.
> Pat



I am so happy for you Stugy,  you got the week I had a search in for, but I have settled today for a 1 bedroom so I am still very happy.  Was told by the VC that it has 2 bathrooms, Savannah view, but does it say on your confirmation how many bathrooms you have? I am assuming it is the newest section of AKV as they said 807 sq. ft


----------



## stugy (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, an 807 sq foot is the Kidani village and of course, the savannah view is the best.  Our grandson told his mom he was going to get up early every morning, eat his breakfast and sit on the balcony to watch the animals.  I haven't told him yet that the animals are not on the savannah in the early morning.
Congrats to you.  I have to say I'm sorry I got what you wanted, but I also am glad I am not disappointing my grandkids.   This was a big vacation plan.
Now we all just have to be patient and wait.   
Pt


----------



## stugy (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh sorry I forgot about the bathroom question, there are 3 and it is 1173 sq feet.  It will be great.  It is a dedicated 2 bedroom in the Kidani bldg.
Pat


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm looking at july 2010, I heard this is the busy season.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 17, 2009)

SSR or OKW would be easier for a summer 2 bedroom trade. They are much larger resorts with more units than BCV.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 17, 2009)

Conventional wisdom is to put in your request for your preferred resort no later than a full 11 months before check-in day, and preferably sooner.  At 9-10 months or so, expand to include all resorts.  At 6 months or so, begin looking elsewhere.  

I usually include all resorts from the beginning, and "switch" to a more-preferred resort if a better one comes along after the first match.  It costs a little more this way, but bird in the hand, etc.


----------

